# Why does no one do this???



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I finaly got wings installed today. holy freakin crap i love my dealer.... these thigns are awsome.

showed up at the church with an hour to go. was in a bit of a hurry, seems to take me around 50 minutes.

I did it in 30 or less.

man i will NEVER go without wings again. half of the lot i did not have ANY spill off at all.

im not kidding about this, I would start getting to the pile of snow,, BEFORE i get to it. i see a "gush" of snow hit the pile off to the left of the truck. and then I get to the pile myself with the snow im pushing.

If you are not using wings you are nutz... cut your time in half. unless you live in my area. then keep goin the way you are Thumbs Up


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

I've heard alot of good once the snow comes and I make some money might look at a set need them for a poly!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Canplow;1422727 said:


> I've heard alot of good once the snow comes and I make some money might look at a set need them for a poly!


mine are 106 (and shipping if it not around here) plus about 14 for the pins. I attached mine to be removable.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

You should try the newer hydro wing plows! You would be saying the same thing all over again.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1422734 said:


> mine are 106 (and shipping if it not around here) plus about 14 for the pins. I attached mine to be removable.


My plow has not moved yet that = no money I cant even afford that at this time !


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

birddseedd;1422715 said:


> I finaly got wings installed today. holy freakin crap i love my dealer.... these thigns are awsome.
> 
> showed up at the church with an hour to go. was in a bit of a hurry, seems to take me around 50 minutes.
> 
> ...


Wait until you try wings on a V plow......


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Canplow;1422745 said:


> My plow has not moved yet that = no money I cant even afford that at this time !


im sorry to hear that. its been hit and miss here too.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1422787 said:


> im sorry to hear that. its been hit and miss here too.


Lamo it hasn't even been Hit its been all Miss!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

seville009;1422759 said:


> Wait until you try wings on a V plow......


I was thinking wings on a western wide out


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

bhmjwp;1422742 said:


> You should try the newer hydro wing plows! You would be saying the same thing all over again.


like western wide out?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like the trash cans are having a pretty good time...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

birddseedd;1422791 said:


> I was thinking wings on a western wide out


Tell me how that goes!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

2COR517;1422799 said:


> Looks like the trash cans are having a pretty good time...


haha. i thought the same. i would pick them up, but i dont want to interrupt


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

2COR517;1422799 said:


> Looks like the trash cans are having a pretty good time...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BossPlow2010;1422802 said:


> Tell me how that goes!


ha. itl be a long while till i can get a new plow.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Try plowing with an 11' plow...with wings!!! You'll wonder how you ever lived without it.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Raymond S.;1422867 said:


> Try plowing with an 11' plow...with wings!!! You'll wonder how you ever lived without it.


what plow do you use?


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

birddseedd;1422791 said:


> I was thinking wings on a western wide out


Either one. I have wings on my Boss V's. Move alot of snow fast.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Eronningen;1423261 said:


> Either one. I have wings on my Boss V's. Move alot of snow fast.


now i just neee more customers. and sleep


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

BossPlow2010;1422802 said:


> Tell me how that goes!


Jerre in erie makes danger wings for blizzard 810 so I am sure you can put them on a wideout or an xls also..


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing last night when we got our second "plowable" event. 

If it KEEPS snowing, I'll invest in a pair.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

BOSS LAWN;1424097 said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing last night when we got our second "plowable" event.
> 
> If it KEEPS snowing, I'll invest in a pair.


You must have a high trigger or the cities is really dry. 65 miles south of you we've plowed 3 times this month and twice last month.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.jerres.com/danger_wings.html


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

birddseedd;1422734 said:


> mine are 106 (and shipping if it not around here) plus about 14 for the pins. I attached mine to be removable.


How do I get a pair of these?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1422715 said:


> I finaly got wings installed today. holy freakin crap i love my dealer.... these thigns are awsome.
> 
> showed up at the church with an hour to go. was in a bit of a hurry, seems to take me around 50 minutes.
> 
> ...


 Where you been LOL Will your plow still trip
I made mine first set back in the 80s But mine will let the plow trip and stuck out in front the plow about 2' I called mine SideBoards Still run a set on my 11ft coats plow
They do work well I dont think I could even push snow with a plan plow
wings or my sideboards only thing ever plowed with


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Antlerart06;1424436 said:


> Where you been LOL Will your plow still trip
> I made mine first set back in the 80s But mine will let the plow trip and stuck out in front the plow about 2' I called mine SideBoards Still run a set on my 11ft coats plow
> They do work well I dont think I could even push snow with a plan plow
> wings or my sideboards only thing ever plowed with


extensions use a rubber cutting edge so it will compress when the plow trips. it won't trip all of the way over. but i don't think they are really supposed to trip that far anyway. I kinda want more springs to prevent it.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

RefinedPS;1424405 said:


> How do I get a pair of these?


sent you a pm


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1424504 said:


> extensions use a rubber cutting edge so it will compress when the plow trips. it won't trip all of the way over. but i don't think they are really supposed to trip that far anyway. I kinda want more springs to prevent it.


They are made to trip as far as they need to be Thats the design of them 
Your wings are design to be on a trip edge plow


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Antlerart06;1424582 said:


> They are made to trip as far as they need to be Thats the design of them
> Your wings are design to be on a trip edge plow


This guy could be correct. In fact im prety sure he is. These being a scoop kind of wings would only let my plow trip about 40 % down, rather than laying all the way down. Tho thats not really supposed to happen anyway. But i only initially spent 500 bucks on my setup. Get what you pay for


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1424685 said:


> This guy could be correct. In fact im prety sure he is. These being a scoop kind of wings would only let my plow trip about 40 % down, rather than laying all the way down. Tho thats not really supposed to happen anyway. But i only initially spent 500 bucks on my setup. Get what you pay for


Not bad of price if they would cut out higher on the front add more rubber will help from bending the wing when hit a curb 
They dont look to curb friendly
Hope you enjoy them


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Antlerart06;1424740 said:


> Not bad of price if they would cut out higher on the front add more rubber will help from bending the wing when hit a curb
> They dont look to curb friendly
> Hope you enjoy them


might not be curb friendly, but if you do get it lifted a little then only the rubber should hit the curb.

but they are great. im pushing twice as much snow almost. snow does not bulid up across the lot. and that "gush" of snow that hits the pile before i get to it is awesome. theres even a nice clean line of snow on each push.


----------



## old.goalie (Jan 10, 2011)

How high can you throw the snow onto the windrows with those wings on?
I cant imagine it would throw it over a 3 foot or higher windrow.


----------



## justgeorge (Mar 7, 2008)

You wouldn't put wings on if you're getting paid by the hour and the hourly rate doesn't go up to make up for the higher productivity.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

old.goalie;1427227 said:


> How high can you throw the snow onto the windrows with those wings on?
> I cant imagine it would throw it over a 3 foot or higher windrow.


if its somethign where you have a specific need to only push to the side, you can remove one extension, while leaving the leading extension on. this would allow you to windrow much more snow with much less to no trail off. but as far as the work iv done clearing lots, what i find is that it does windrow the same distance, but much less snow is being pushed off to the left, with most of the snow being pushed forward up onto the pile to the left of my truck.

what this means is while windrowing, it takes much less work to clear the lot and does not build up more and more snow to the left (or whatever direction you windrow) since most of this snow is being pushed just as much forward as it is to the side. what this does is makes less work as you go across the lot. it does not build up lots of thick snow as you go across the drive. seems to stay at a steady debth as you windrow.

and i tell ya what. that "gush" of extra snow that pushes up onto the pile instead of just going off to the left, is an AWESOME feeling.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

justgeorge;1427257 said:


> You wouldn't put wings on if you're getting paid by the hour and the hourly rate doesn't go up to make up for the higher productivity.


think of it this way, you get the work done, get more clients and do more work. its cheaper for them when hourly, so they are much more likely to stay with you, and having more clients makes your business more stable.

course, if its not hourly, you get these benefits as well as more money.

not to mention getting work done faster makes people happier too.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I think a wide out plow would be better but thats my opinion!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

old.goalie;1427227 said:


> How high can you throw the snow onto the windrows with those wings on?
> I cant imagine it would throw it over a 3 foot or higher windrow.


With box ends on you dont windrow You push straight


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Glenn Lawn Care;1427550 said:


> I think a wide out plow would be better but thats my opinion!


the western wide out has wings that tilt forward. so you get alot of the same effect.

tho. buying a whole new plow is another t grand. wings are less expensive.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Antlerart06;1427739 said:


> With box ends on you dont windrow You push straight


i windrow with them just fine. they work great.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1427889 said:


> i windrow with them just fine. they work great.


I know you can but When you getfew yrs under ur belt you will see urself doing less windrowing 
I use to make some I sold in the 80s That I called Sideboards With mine your plow still could full trip 
You will see its just as fast pushing straight might be faster then just windrowing


----------



## Krrz350 (Nov 9, 2011)

What about demon wings? My understanding is that they allow full trip & you can also quickly pull one back to windrow.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Antlerart06;1427913 said:


> I know you can but When you getfew yrs under ur belt you will see urself doing less windrowing
> I use to make some I sold in the 80s That I called Sideboards With mine your plow still could full trip
> You will see its just as fast pushing straight might be faster then just windrowing


well. im thinking it might be most efficient with the extensions to have kind of a partial windrow. really i need just enough angle to keep there from being any spill off. so going straighter might be more efficient. ill give it a try if theres any more snow. appriciate the advice.

atm i dont even have my plow on. dang angle cylinder fell off. dang old plow. brakes every time i use it. not much longer and i will have repaired every part on it.


----------

